# Art supplies in Castelo Branco



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

H - trying to find an arts supplies shop in Castelo Branco and understand there is at least one but finding any seems to be eluding us!

I've found a post from another forum dated 2008 so they might not now exist but it's a bit vague and I can't get anything to match with Streetview or our own knowledge.....

_"the best and cheapest i have found is behind the bus station, really nice young man and goos prices ... tell him the english people who make trance parties sent you. anything he hasnt got in he is more than willing to order in. 

alternatively there is another one in a shopping centre close by the hospital near the cafe as tilias, again it looks like some huge stationers 

finally if you ask where EDP is in castelo branco carry on to the top of the hill go straight at the cross roads you will go past a music shop and motorbike shop. and then the first right there is one there on the left "_

Does anyone know where there is one? Need some card mounts for some drawings. 
Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know area well enough but asked for a Stationery shop that sells for schools they generally sell art equipment also most Chinese shops have some art supplies but probably not mounts,
Tourist office a good place to enguire


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Staples is always a good standby


----------

